
China: “Will Use Military Force to Take Control of Taiwan If Diplomacy Fails” - notRobot
https://www.newsweek.com/china-military-force-taiwan-diplomacy-1507263
======
mytailorisrich
There is absolutely nothing new in the statements reported in this article. It
would have been more informative to report on the weather in Taipei.

Sometimes I feel that this sort of article is simply timed to be inflammatory,
not least by using sensationalist titles (the quotes are not that they will
use force, bu that they will not rule out anything).

~~~
tibbydudeza
Nothing new ... that has been a standard statement made by the military at
every CCP session i.r.o Taiwanese independence.

------
simonblack
That is standard operating procedure when a part of a nation secedes. That is
exactly what happened in 1861 when the Confederacy proclaimed independence
from the Union. The result was a vicious Civil War which killed more Americans
than any other war since then.

In the case of China, Taiwan and the Mainland are in a state of suspended
Civil War anyway. With the Taiwan Straits between them, Mao's Red China was
unable to take over Taiwan, and Chiang Kai Shek's Nationalist China was unable
to take over the mainland.That was in 1949, and the basic situation hasn't
changed much since.

